# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  2012 Sign Making Tips and Improvements!

## Marc

I think it's time to re-evaluate the sign making Revolution that a lot of us undertook during Rons first run for president. How can we do better? 

- FONTS: Let's be honest, the font that everyone used in 2008 was used so we could be quick and dirty to beat the MSM. Military style fonts are about the ugliest fonts there is. Psychologists know that if something is ugly, chances are you won't buy it. Nice looking things make you feel happy, so this is something in my opinion needs to change immediately.

- STATEMENTS: Google Ron Paul? Why should I? Ron Paul 2008? Why should I care? Revolution? What kind of revolution? Let's address those questions in our signage this time. How about using words like, PROSPERITY, INTEGRITY, HEALTH FREEDOM, ECONOMIC FREEDOM, CONSISTENCY.....words that envoke an actual emotion in the reader and project it onto Ron Paul. It doesn't have to be a long description, these simple words will make all the difference.

- MAXIMIZE YOUR SIGNS SPACE: If you have a 10' by 10' sign, don't leave a lot of blank areas. Stretch the words from corner to corner so the letters are as large as they can be for more readability.

- KEEP IT SHORT: If a car zips by your sign, don't expect anyone to read your entire word for word sign featuring the Bill of Rights. Nobody has time to read all those words.

- COLORS: Do not use neon colors. Especially orange, pink or green. Neon colors are for kids and that's how people seeing your signs will think of Ron if you use them. Try to use the colors of the flag, simple red white and blue.

----------


## Jeremy

I say no more r3VOLution or ugly spray paint.

----------


## bobbyw24



----------


## MRoCkEd

> I say no more r3VOLution or ugly spray paint.


Good luck stopping that.

----------


## nelsonwinters

> Good luck stopping that.

----------


## The Dude

There's nothing wrong with r3VOLution. Getting away from the stencil font I can agree with but that's something unique to Ron's supporters and I don't think we should throw it away.

----------


## Natalie

I think when I make signs I am going to do the 12on Paul ones instead of the R3volution ones

----------


## teacherone

there is so much talent between rpf and dailypaul-- the best graphic designers should come up with easy to reproduce stencils/ slim-jims and then sticky the threads for us laymen.

----------


## wizardwatson

the only reason people had to make so many damn signs was because the campaign was behind the curve and really the RP supporters were campaigning way earlier than any other candidates supporters.  Ideally the campaign will have signs they want ready to go when RP announces and we won't waste a million dollars this time buying bull$#@! from online opportunists selling stickers for $3 a piece and signs for $10  a piece.

----------


## The Dark Knight

That sign is sweet! Where can I get one? I think a sign with American Revolution visuals is a great idea.

----------


## Romulus

Ron himself said there weren't ever any rules to his regarding a 'brand' for his campaign.

That's the beauty of grassroots - its all about the people and the message, no matter how its delivered.

Have fun making those signs!

----------


## Marc

[QUOTE=Romulus;2843657]its all about the people and the message, no matter how its delivered.
QUOTE]

Ok let's debate this typical quote that Romulus mentioned about how the message is delivered and ask this serious question. With these two delivery methods, which one impresses the people we're trying to impress most? 

Yes the picture below is on the extreme, but let's face it. Delivery IS important. Lazyness and a half fast job on making signs will give you a half fast result. 

I'm not saying this because I want to control anyone. But I can tell you I made more stencili-a Ron Paul signs out of anyone in my city and spent the most time making cheap/quick work to get the message out. The result? Our city didn't vote for Ron in the primaries more than the national average. So please take what I say as constructive criticism. We need to address this stuff now to make the most impact since we have more warning this time around.

----------


## bobbyw24

> That sign is sweet! Where can I get one? I think a sign with American Revolution visuals is a great idea.




Attached

----------


## Jeremy

[QUOTE=Marc;2843920]


> its all about the people and the message, no matter how its delivered.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok let's debate this typical quote that Romulus mentioned about how the message is delivered and ask this serious question. With these two delivery methods, which one impresses the people we're trying to impress most? 
> 
> Yes the picture below is on the extreme, but let's face it. Delivery IS important. Lazyness and a half fast job on making signs will give you a half fast result. 
> 
> I'm not saying this because I want to control anyone. But I can tell you I made more stencili-a Ron Paul signs out of anyone in my city and spent the most time making cheap/quick work to get the message out. The result? Our city didn't vote for Ron in the primaries more than the national average. So please take what I say as constructive criticism. We need to address this stuff now to make the most impact since we have more warning this time around.


Exactly, lol.

----------


## Romulus

Marc, it looks like you made a handbook!

As silly as it is - you are right. Delivery and presentation is everything. When we get Goldman Sachs to fund Ron's campaign, we can afford to pay a million dollar advertising agency to develop and produce a consistent 'brand' for us.

But I agree, that those of us who make signs should be mindful of how our message is presented.

----------


## codymatthewlondon

I think the best way to attract the elderly or older(social dependents) voting population is to play the grandchild card. I know it's low but hear me out. 

We are all about scaling back and eventually eradicating social programs, but that can not be obvious in the campaign. We must sell the idea that if spending and social programs are not scaled back our future generations will no longer have that bright future their grandparents or parents wished or envisioned for them. Push the moral imperative. 

My generation is the first to have a standard of living lower than the previous. 

Whose fault is that?--- Doesn't matter. 

(By alluding to fault and not placing on anyone it allows the candidate to place the moral imperative on the older generation.)

The time is now to take the initiative and FIX IT!!!

So yes pull the LBJ-like commercial. Have kids on a commercial or on a billboard with the words, "What about their future? RON PAUL 2012"

----------


## Eric21ND

> 


Do you have a high resolution version of that sign?  Damn that is some awesome signage

----------


## Eric21ND

Old people vote for whomever is featured on the evening news.  Hence we need a bigger media presence.

----------


## sratiug

Does anyone think it might be possible to make a large drum that could be rolled over long sheets of plastic to print multiple entire signs in one pass?

----------


## nelsonwinters

> That sign is sweet! Where can I get one? I think a sign with American Revolution visuals is a great idea.


Maybe a "Don't Tread on Ron" sign?

----------


## muzzled dogg

> Do you have a high resolution version of that sign?  Damn that is some awesome signage


........

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Old people vote for whomever is featured on the evening news.  Hence we need a bigger media presence.


Stereotyping does not help 

Expecting the media to help us is the same dead end road I saw in the summer of '07. A bigger media presence as part of the overall strategy? Yes, but not as simplistic as you seem to imply. People, (old, young, and middle aged) vote for whoever speaks best to their concerns. If the media is the only one presenting RP's position, we are screwed.

People also tend to vote for people with lots of visible support. And no visible support is more effective than a personal visit to their door by a concerned neighbor with truth in their eyes...

I think the OP makes some good points about best practices. I just hope people don't get hung up on cat-herding. 

How can we mass produce homemade signage without stencil fonts? Perhaps there are better stencil fonts than the military looking one in the r3v logo, but...

----------


## Eric21ND

> Stereotyping does not help 
> 
> Expecting the media to help us is the same dead end road I saw in the summer of '07. A bigger media presence as part of the overall strategy? Yes, but not as simplistic as you seem to imply. People, (old, young, and middle aged) vote for whoever speaks best to their concerns. If the media is the only one presenting RP's position, we are screwed.
> 
> People also tend to vote for people with lots of visible support. And no visible support is more effective than a personal visit to their door by a concerned neighbor with truth in their eyes...
> 
> I think the OP makes some good points about best practices. I just hope people don't get hung up on cat-herding. 
> 
> How can we mass produce homemade signage without stencil fonts? Perhaps there are better stencil fonts than the military looking one in the r3v logo, but...


The media is what it is, there's no way around it.  Political ads add legitimacy to the candidates running them.  There's something in the subconscious that goes off in a person's head that says, "I'm seeing this guy on tv, maybe he has a shot at winning."  

The problem in 2007/2008 was that Ron Paul was a virtual unknown to the majority of voters.  We might know Ron Paul's favorite muscian and color, but the majority of voters aren't news junkies like we are.  They get their information overwhelmingly by television.  We had to fight the, "Who is Ron Paul?" question all the way up to Super Tuesday.  I had people asking me about Ron and learning his positions *the night of the primary* in my state!  People are not well informed at all, and you literally have to spoon feed  them the information.

The positive side is that we broke through much of that, and a much larger percentage know who Ron Paul is now ans he has national name recognition.  It could still be better though, but I'd place him higher than Pawlenty or some other GOP hopefuls.

----------


## Marc

> Stereotyping does not help 
> How can we mass produce homemade signage without stencil fonts? Perhaps there are better stencil fonts than the military looking one in the r3v logo, but...


There's a way to do it, but it will require a little more work. 



A frame can be built around a plywood stencil that allows you to place projections away from the floating areas on A's, O's, P's, B's, R's and Q's.

I know my drawing stinks, but I hope it gives you an idea on how to do it. We really should make stencils this way from now on. There's no excuse no why we can't do them this way. We have lots of time to prepare.

----------


## Romulus

> Stereotyping does not help 
> 
> Expecting the media to help us is the same dead end road I saw in the summer of '07. A bigger media presence as part of the overall strategy? Yes, but not as simplistic as you seem to imply. People, (old, young, and middle aged) vote for whoever speaks best to their concerns. If the media is the only one presenting RP's position, we are screwed.
> 
> *People also tend to vote for people with lots of visible support.* And no visible support is more effective than a personal visit to their door by a concerned neighbor with truth in their eyes...
> 
> I think the OP makes some good points about best practices. I just hope people don't get hung up on cat-herding. 
> 
> How can we mass produce homemade signage without stencil fonts? Perhaps there are better stencil fonts than the military looking one in the r3v logo, but...


That is my thought too. Once a visual brand is established, people become 'familiar' and comfortable with the image, and that in turn gets them open to accepting idea's and giving support from that candidate.

That's why BHO's campaign was so effective. The branding strategy was brilliant and was something people could grasp and relate to. It became the campaigns identity.

We need do the same, only better. I am still in favor of using all the brand equity and awareness in the rEVOLution logo. It has mass appeal to for the 30 and under crowd. On top of that, I though we should carry over the look from the 08 Campaign.. no need to reinvent the wheel.

I suggest if people want to make their own signs, either pay to have them professionally done or purchase them somewhere. I'm important to represent well.. as shallow as it is, its a fact that image is everything in getting people open and familiar to the movement.

----------


## MelissaWV

Spell things correctly.

----------


## Marc

> I suggest if people want to make their own signs, either pay to have them professionally done or purchase them somewhere. I'm important to represent well.. as shallow as it is, its a fact that image is everything in getting people open and familiar to the movement.


I agree, having them made is a great idea. But not always affordable as cardboard and a two dollar can of spray paint. I disagree that the original signs were good. They are not easy to read, the font is ugly, it alienates the older voters. The younger generation is already happy with Ron Paul, what we need to do is appeal to those who aren't happy with him. 

It's all about converting people to the cause. And preaching to the crowd won't do it. Every sign we hang has to appeal to even people who are for people like Mitt Romney. How else will they come to our side? Remember, they wear suits, ties and dresses. It's a whole different mind set.

----------


## Disconsolate

revolution love was awesome.

----------


## Marc

> revolution love was awesome.


Actually I like it too, I just don't like the font

----------


## Romulus

> Actually I like it too, I just don't like the font


Dont be hating on Stencilia. 

That logo is effective and its worked. It's a no brainer to carry it over in 2012.

As for converting a 'Romney' supporter? That probably wont be done with sign quality. Getting someone who is undecided, yes. We need quality. I think that if all you have is spray paint and cardboard, you run the risk of doing a disservice to the message. 

I hope to at least be able to make enough yard signs in bulk to be able to sell them at cost - $15-20 shipped. Then we can start putting them everywhere.

Quality + Quantity = Branding win = Familiarity = More support/voters.

It's perception management 101. Many folks will support a candidate just based on the amount of support he appears to have. It's the bandwagon effect.

----------


## erowe1

> That logo is effective and its worked.


It worked to accomplish what?

----------


## Austin

My advice: Spend less time making and waving signs and more time walking and talking to neighbors.

----------


## Romulus

> It worked to accomplish what?


A recognizable brand that represents liberty.




> My advice: Spend less time making and waving signs and more time walking and talking to neighbors.


I agree  - to that effect, I wore my r3volution shirt the other day while doing some yardwork, and my neighbor and I talked politics for the first time. It was a great discussion.

Just like a painting in the living room is a conversation piece, mobile t-shirt art or signs in your yard are an icebreaker/conversation starter too. We need to use artwork as a vehicle to engage in discussion and build bridges.

----------


## erowe1

> My advice: Spend less time making and waving signs and more time walking and talking to neighbors.


+1

If we're talking about yard signs, then I think the key is simplicity. There shouldn't be messages about issues on them. They should just say the briefest phrases that will register to people driving by and hopefully seeing them hundreds of times: "Ron Paul for President," or "Ron Paul 2012" are all that needs to be on a yard sign (or giant sign on the side of a barn, or whatever).

If we're talking about signs to hang on overpasses or post on public structures or put up all over the place in public right-of-ways, then the answer is simple-- no signs of those sorts should be used at all.

If we're talking about sign-wave type things at street corners, again, don't bother. Just go canvassing door-to-door instead, or spend the time earning money to donate to the campaign.

----------


## erowe1

> A recognizable brand that represents liberty.


I guess I didn't see it accomplishing that, and I'm not sure what the point of accomplishing that is anyway.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Excellent thread. We should start crafting our message, and getting our supplies ready to go all in as soon as we get the word.

----------


## Romulus

> I guess I didn't see it accomplishing that, and I'm not sure what the point of accomplishing that is anyway.


I think its to spread the message, to help encourage dialog and get folks open and familiar with the ideology that it represents. That being the point of that graphic, I'd say that it did work to some degree.

----------


## erowe1

> I think its to spread the message, to help encourage dialog and get folks open and familiar with the ideology that it represents. That being the point of that graphic, I'd say that it did work to some degree.


Yeah, I like your example of your t-shirt starting a conversation. I can see that.

----------


## Marc

> Yeah, I like your example of your t-shirt starting a conversation. I can see that.


If you see lots of Ron Paul 2012 signs on street corner posts, people reading those will talk to each other in their cars too. It's not a complete waste of time. 

You are right that door to door chats are the best way to change minds. There are other techniques we can do as well but I'll start another thread on those.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Anyone know if there are any RP signs for sale anywhere online?  Carry on with the branding discussion.  In the meantime, Minnesotans are ready to campaign in any way they can.  We were talking sign-making party, but would be happy to find some already made.

----------


## oneidea2112

HA HA, obliviously this guy hasnt a clue on what is takes to pump out 346 signs in a night.  (our best).  I am not a braggart but we were consistently churning out 250 every single friday from about august to december 2007.   We were going through more than 5 gallons of paint in a night.  Like painting a house in signs.   I wonder how many they made last time for the 2008 election.  I lost count after 3000!  

This type of design this person is suggesting works and we use it, however when you are pounding them out it DOSEN'T HOLD UP.  Plus you have to store them and keep everything together.   We had about 20 different designs   Every activist has a different way to do EVERYTHING.  I use the KIBDFSAC method:  Keep It Brain Dead Freaking Simple And Cheap.  These guys can mess around with all this complicated crap and I know what I will be doing.  It just seems like someone who wants to have everybody do it THEIR way.

And the colors ha ha ha OMG, you have a white background you use black.  Black Background you use white, these are the most visible colors.  We would throw in some red or whatever was donated or we got for free for artistic flair.

And the stencils we already go them made they are the EXACTLY the same ones we used in 2007 and 08.  

But you know what I like the idea of starting up the paint guns again before he actually even announces.

some early videos before we got so busy that we didn't even have time to film them

YouTube - How to start a Ron Paul RevolUTION: Phoenix Style
YouTube - Ron Paul 120 signs in one night

Ron Paul 2012 billboards:
http://www.freedomsphoenix.com/Artic...8-foot-ron.htm

Morpheus 
Sales and Marketing manager FreedomsPhoenix.com

any questions 602-434-1725

----------


## Romulus

^ you guys are awesome.

----------


## Marc

> HA HA, obliviously this guy hasn’t a clue on what is takes to pump out 346 signs in a night.  (our best).  I am not a braggart but......


So, there's no room for ideas or improvement? It's bad to use different colors? We have to use the stencilia font - and everyone has to agree that you know the "best" system?  I've heard a lot of neocons use those same arguments against Ron Paul during the last debates 

You may have been some of the first to design the R3VOLUTION signs, and more power to you. But my ideas are not meant as an offense. Some of us worked just as hard in our own ways. But anyway....I can take it. Competition is good 

I do have another idea on how to get away with using the stencilia military font. Do you want to hear it? Ok, those who don't like different ideas - feel free to close your browsers now.

Ok, I was thinking of the fact that fine wires can be used to either be epoxied or screwed to stencils to hold the floating areas in the R's, P's and O's in a Ron Paul logo. Fine wire won't show when you spray over it. The only issue is over time you need to wipe the wires so paint doesn't become thick on them.

Plus - I was thinking that you can make stencils modular. Instead of making one sign that constantly says Ron Paul 2012 as part of it, utilize different message stencils that can be placed on the same Ron Paul stencil frame each time. All you'd need is a frame with velcro to swap them out quickly.

So something like....

4 JOBS!
Ron Paul
2012

NO IRS
Ron Paul
2012

Just make stencils that you can plop on top of Ron Paul 2012.



Marc aka "this guy"

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

I think the more ideas and discussion the better.  For certain the Phoenix guys have more experience than anyone and it's good to have them commenting here.

Onward

----------


## pacelli

Please keep the following comments in mind when it comes to sign waves.  Don't put all of your eggs in one basket.  There may be some things that NO SIGN can accomplish, despite its design:

For those that are new to the forums, Mr. Bydlak was the Fundraising Director for the Ron Paul 2008 Presidential Campaign:




> As an example, *canvassing is something of critical importance, and in my opinion, trumps the benefits of things like sign waves.*
> 
> <>
> *We know things like sign waves, while fun, are largely ineffective, but even handing out literature isn't as important as getting involved in the party.*


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=128370

----------


## erowe1

> But you know what I like the idea of starting up the paint guns again before he actually even announces.


I do too.

How about saying, "Run Ron Run!"?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Starting to work on my signs.... created this for the stencil and cutting it out now. I will post a thread later once we get the first signs done.

----------


## trey4sports

> the only reason people had to make so many damn signs was because the campaign was behind the curve and really the RP supporters were campaigning way earlier than any other candidates supporters.  Ideally the campaign will have signs they want ready to go when RP announces and we won't waste a million dollars this time buying bull$#@! from online opportunists selling stickers for $3 a piece and signs for $10  a piece.


Greedy capitalists!

----------

